# setting my tiny tank



## Porkham (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi all,

So this newbie is setting up a tiny tank and this is what I got going so far.

I put up a DVD cover as size comparison.

Is the live rock too big? is there enough volume for 1 or 2 tiny fish?

Tank is a Dymax IQ3, 2 gallons, I have some live rock rubble in the return. Maybe getting some cheato to aid with filteration.

I just have sand in there now (couldn't find anyone selling a cup full of sand), but hoping that I can get someone to donate a small cup of live sand to help seed. 

all thoughts and advice are more than appreciated.

Thanks
James


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

get bigger tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a similar size i put mangrove tree in it for almost 6 month doing well.A.k has some sand in the bucket as them to see if you can get some.Hope it still there.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I have this tank as well, though I don't use it anymore. I've kept shrimps in them, but they didn't breed, not even the cherry shrimps.

I think the tank is just too small for anything to thrive (aside from algae). Some tougher critters might survive a while, but that's about it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Get a bigger tank


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The tank isn't big enough for any fish for a beginner. It's really only suitable for some easy, very tough hardy corals. While many people have had great success with a pico reef, it's usually the realm of reefers with a keen eye, diligence and prior experience with larger nano reefs.

If you can, I'd recommend a larger tank for better chance at success at a nano reef.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Plus one on a larger tank. I used a 2 g at first with a hermit crab and got addicted fast after reading about salt water. you should get a 10G minimum imo, but 20G or larger gives more room for error.


----------



## Porkham (Feb 24, 2015)

thanks everyone. From the sounds of it, I'll mostly just set this little guy up with shrimps and snails, with a couple hardy corals. And hopefully convince the wife for a massive tank.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Massive tanks are a huge investment. I love my 20-30G nanos...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Porkham said:


> thanks everyone. From the sounds of it, I'll mostly just set this little guy up with shrimps and snails, with a couple hardy corals. And hopefully convince the wife for a massive tank.


It may seem like everyone dumped on you big time , but there are ways to make a small tank work. When you go to Canada corals, talk to Dan about their 5 gallon tank they kept. It does take some expertise, and there is less tolerance for a small tank. Things can go sideways real fast.

Like if a heater fails, you have minutes, not hours. It's so small the water volume will over heat or cool down real quick.
The water quality changes quickly too. So CC did weekly 75% water changes, no filter, no skimmer, nada. Works well if you can stick to the regime. But 2 gallons of salt water, although not difficult to mix, is difficult to mix properly. Again, same issue, not a lot of room for error.
So good salinity checker, would actually suggest the digital. Good test kits, and excellent salt with excellent quality control.
There are forums for nano tanks, and there is a sticky here for nano tanks, too.
Start with just a few polyps or zoas, some snails, maybe a small emerald crab for algae control, and once you get the hang of it, you might consider an appropriate fish......down the road. Not a lot can live in a 2 gallon, and they are very susceptible to fluctuations, so it's going to be important to keep this stable.


----------



## Porkham (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah, it does feel like most advice is against this, but I truly appreciate everyone's thoughts. The last thing I want is to kill off any live creatures if it can be avoided. This little nano is primarily a little something to do with my son and want him to be fully involved with water changes and such. I figure all that is much easier in a small tank. Crayon, good advice on Canada corals, I will look to get out there and pick Dan's brains. If nothing else scour the nano forums for inspiration.

If nothing else its teaching my son and I patience cycling the tank and waiting to populate with frags and such. Not much fun looking at a tank with a big clump of rock..thats for sure


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Get rid of the sand, not the tank! I have the same tank and it has been running now for almost 5 years. IMO sandbeds are the #1 cause of pico tank failures. There just isnt enough flow. You should see how much detritus my tank produces on a weekly basis.

Next throw the light in the garbage. Those LED's last weeks or months if you're lucky. They are not enough to grow any corals. A par30 seems to be the best choice for a tank this size. You are also going to need more flow. I use a pico hob filter as well as a zoo med powerhead I put in the back. I drilled a hole so the output sticks out but the powerhead is in the false back. You can also replace the return pump for more flow but you are very limited as to what will actually fit back there.

Here is a link to my build

http://www.nano-reef.com/topic/240866-my-first-pico-dymax-iq3-now-4-years-old/




























The pink chalice has been in there for 4 and a half years. Some of the other corals have too, it's been through lots of changes but I plan on running it as long as it can hold water.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Corpusse, that is one gorgeous tank! I can't grow coralline in my 5 gallon, but I grow zoas and it's the only tank I can keep an elegance. I am in awe of what you have packed into such a small tank.


----------



## Porkham (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow, I have to agree with Crayon. That is one beautiful tank. Something to aspire to.

I have upgraded the pump with Eheim AEH1000310. as well as putting one (Rio Mini 90 Internal Power Filter) of these in for additional flow.

I will also be replacing the stock LED with 2 PAR 30 lights. Think its 6500K each.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Another thing to watch out for with this tank is evaporation. You won't see the water line go down on the front end, so it's really easy to miss. Usually I only notice it when the water behind the overflow drops to pump level, and the pump starts making noises.

Might be a good idea to do daily top ups.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

A better idea is an auto top off. A 1 gallon container lasts a long time. 

You will only need one par 30 however you want something bluer.


----------



## Porkham (Feb 24, 2015)

i've been cycling for awhile now and hadn't really seen much water loss due to evaporation. I believe only had to top off once. and with regular water changes it seems to keep the level pretty steady. Might see more once I get my new lights in, but with LED there isn't much heat.


----------



## Porkham (Feb 24, 2015)

Damn you Corpusse!!...I spend the entire day reading your post. Did not get any work done at all...LOL


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*nano*

Nano tanks .. Like everyone else has mentioned much more work. But definitely doable. Just keep up with bi weekly 10% water changes.. Floss I change daily on my 2.3g and my 10g. I run purigen and chemi pure elite for filtration on both.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have the same tank only fresh water. It does evaporate pretty quickly almost needs a top up every two or three days. I was thinking about making the overflow teeth deeper.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

Here's my 2.3 gallon pico, its a temp fuge for pod cultivation for my mandarin, but I think I'm going to build a pico reef...


----------

